# O'Flannery's Lantern



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

O'Flannery now has a lantern. It's 2 beads, a tiny LED, a sequin and a bit of copper wire. A battery hides under the floor.


----------



## Dave F (Jan 2, 2008)

Seems like a 'bright' idea.......


----------

